# Lachs,Bachforelle,Äsche rund um Trondheim



## vagabond82 (13. Februar 2004)

Moin,

Ich starte mit drei weiteren Lachssüchtigen im Juli diesen Jahres einen zweiwöchigen Angeltrip in die Nähe von Trondheim. Neben den Lachsen wollen wir uns dieses Jahr auch der leichten Fliegenfischerei auf Forelle und Äsche zuwenden, egal ob an Seen oder Flüssen. Was haben wir für Möglichkeiten in dieser Region ?

Gruß vagabond


----------



## trondheim (13. Februar 2004)

hi
versuch es mal in den Flüssen
Størdalselva,Orkla,oder in der Surna
trondheim


----------



## vagabond82 (13. Februar 2004)

Moin,

aus dem Stordalselva&nbsp;stammt der oben abgebildete Lachs. An der Orkla war ich letzten Juli auch, trotzdem der Fluss voller Lachse war konnte ich dort leider nur einen kleinen Lachs überlisten war aber auch mein erster auf Fliege. Wo&nbsp;genau hab ich die Möglichkeit auch mal die Trockenfliege auf Äsche und Forelle auszulegen ?&nbsp;

Gruß vagabond


----------

